# Briar Creek Sportsman Club - Burke Co



## StikR (Oct 24, 2010)

Briar Creek Sportsman Club - Burke Co..

Is still taking members, but only a few spots remaining.  Trophy managed areas, dog hunting areas, camping areas on the creek, duck hunting, coon hunting, rabbit hunting, fishing, etc.  This club has it all!  Nice place to still hunt in the early AM, then head over to the other side to get in on a dog hunt.  Well over 100 acs/member and well run.  If you are looking for a great place for you and your family to hunt, this is it!


----------



## uga (Oct 29, 2010)

I tried to e-mail the address on the website, but not sure if it went through.  I've looked at Briar Creek and looks to be an impressive club.  If there are spots still available, please PM me.  Thanks


----------



## StikR (Oct 31, 2010)

PM sent.  Call me anytime and I can put you in touch with the right people.  706-541-2989


----------

